# Very Impressive Adhesive



## Taigert

I have heard a lot of good things about hide glue, such as being able to reactivate it years down the road if need be.


----------



## rikkor

Thanks for the review. Does it indicate what the shelf-life is?


----------



## bbqking

I bought this bottle about 3 weeks ago and the expiration date is 2-25-09, so shelf-life of a year?


----------



## BroDave

Hey bbq, is this glue dark colored or clear when dry?


----------



## teenagewoodworker

Charles Neil likes to use liquid hide glue for his dovetails and i can see why from your review. thanks for the post.


----------



## GaryK

I think I will have to try some out. Thanks


----------



## gator9t9

bbqking
Thanks for the great review ….I just looked up Titebond Liquid Hide glue on the titebond site .
http://www.titebond.com/IntroPageTB.ASP?UserType=1&ProdSel=ProductCategoryTB.asp?prodcat=1

I was wondering if this was a true Hide glue and derived from "Collagens" (protein from bones and connective tissues of Hides of cattle ). 
Not that I am a supporter of non-use of these items …I remembered that one of the qualities of hide glue was the pro-con of adding liquid to a Hide Glue joint and it can be taken apart. So obviously Titebond Hide Glue is an interior use product …

I will be trying this glue out also ..as the same reasons you said you disliked other glues (thin-ness and liquidity ) those same qualities I dislike about many glues …
Thanks again for the great review ..


----------



## Radish

I like this stuff for fixing boo boos. If there are loose dovetails or a little tear out you can put a little hide glue at the defect, dump some sanding dust of the appropriate species over the top of the glue and sand it in with a random orbit sander and a used up sanding disk. The friction cures the glue and levels the paste into the defect. The joy of the hide glue is that it will take stain and color up with finish. an attribute lacking with PVA adhesives.


----------



## bbqking

The labeling on the bottle does not list any "ingredients", but I would assume it is a true hide glue because that is the way it is presented, possibly with some chemical additives to extend shelf-life & etc. You would have to contact TiteBond to know for sure.
When the glue dries, it is transparent but has a brownish color, like maybe a pecan stain w/ a couple coats of gloss poly.


----------



## Zuki

Taken from their MSDS these appear to be the chemical additives.

*SECTION 2 - COMPOSITION AND INFORMATION ON INGREDIENTS

Hazardous Ingredients CAS Number Percent

ammonium thiocyanate 1762-95-4 8.30

dicyandiamide 461-58-5 3.70

OSHA PELs & ACGIH TLVs are listed in Section 8 where applicable*


----------



## wooddon

Its reversable, strong as yellow, why not use it.l


----------



## sbryan55

Thanks for the review. I have never used hide glue before but it does sound interesting. The only drawback to it is the set up time, I believe, is overnight unlike yellow glue which can be unclamped within a half hour or so.


----------



## wooddon

Yes it is not completly set for 24 hrs, but is is able to setup by rubbing in a few seconds and needs no clamping.


----------



## bbqking

I beg to differ, both Scott and Don. The clamping time with this TiteBond glue is, in fact 30 minutes, the same as other TiteBond glues. You do have to "clamp" it as you would any other project. Yes it is set in 30-40 minutes. This tells me you have not used this product. Since trying it out, I have ordered more of it from Rockler and intend to use it exclusively in the future with the exception of laminations, etc., where TiteBond II would be appropriate. No, I do not work for TiteBond. As always, bbqKing


----------



## Greg3G

I've used this on a number of projects, mostly repair and refinishes. I love this stuff. It is more convenent than having a smelly glue pot on, and I don't have to wait for it to warm up. It doesn't leave glue marks like PVA. And most importantly, it is historicly correct when doing a repair on a period piece. I use it exclusivly except for joints that may come in contact with water, such as a cutting board. Give it a try, I think you will grow to like it.


----------



## bbqking

Thanks Greg. bbqKing


----------



## hObOmOnk

Hi bbqKing:

I make rustic furniture, do furniture repair and restoration.
There is more to hide glue than gluing, for example:


Crackle Glaze Painting Medium
End Grain Sizing for use with wood dyes
Base for Distemper Paints

Good stuff…


----------



## douglas2cats

I used it for the first time about a month ago for gluing the twinscrew leather jaw liners on my bench. I wanted to be able to remove the leather years from now with hot water if/when the leather needs replacing. It worked really well. It's sort of like working with thick honey or maple syrup as far as spreading it on and dries rather brittle. I just closed the vise up on it with some scrap ply in between the 2 liners to clamp it.
One word of warning - pets LOVE the smell of the stuff even though it's not as noticable to us as old fashioned hide glue. I caught my cat on top of the bench later licking at the squeezout at the top of the leather and the dog seemed interested too.


----------



## pisces66

I was wondering if anyone knows if the manufacturer has changed the chemical balance of the glue to get a better product, for example what is the difference between the titebond 2 and titebond 3. 
We have always used this glue the titebond 2 without any problems, and we do know how to use it, but recently we have been getting the same glue (titebond 2) and it doesnt seem to work as it once did. 
We never had an issue until recently. I wondered if anyone else has experienced any problems with the titebond 2….Does anyone knows if they have changed the chemistry of the titebond 2 at all, since the new product titebond 3 came out….Or why it isnt working like it use to ?
It just seems odd to me that out of the blue, it's not holding up to it's claim, when in the past it did…


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks for the post King. I will keep it in mind.


----------



## DanYo

will try it soon


----------



## woodplay

I love my tightbond II but I've always wished I had a little more time when assembling things. I'll have to try this hide glue soon.


----------



## woodplay

Well I'm stuck at home today and couldn't drive to my parents for Christmas. Big snow storm in Nebraska.
So I decided to make a picture frame. After reading this review I decided to pick some liquid hide up last week. I could definitely tell that it was very sticky and I was worried that the squeeze out was going to be unmanageable. I didn't get that much squeeze out though. I read that this glue is sensitive to moisture so I hoped that a damp rag would wipe the glue off and not create horrible witness lines like yellow glue would. So I did just that but I'll have to wait a day to see if it affects the stain I'll put on it. I'll sand first of course.
It's been about 3 hours since I glued and clamped up the frame. I'm not sure how long I need to wait for this glue to be completely set up.


----------



## mtkate

Thanks for the review and discussion. I gave this a shot recently to fix up a cracked piece of oak. I left it clamped for a week (not on purpose - I simply have little time to work on the hobby lately). I can barely see where the crack was. Feels solid.


----------

